# in-line versous Traditional



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

Interesting article .

http://hpmuzzleloading.com/EditorsView2.html


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

An excellent article that tells it like it is and puts modern in-lines in the proper perspective as just a refinement of what has gone before - NOT a revolution that delivers modern centerfire parity.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

Some fifteen years age, Doc White and I testified before the Utah Big game board about this very non sense. What constitutes primitive status and to what extent do you regulate the sport of alternative weapon hunting. I must say that at the time, Utah rule makers had some common sense logical abilities, which both Idaho and Colorado, never will acquire. I now know the meaning of “dumber than a post,” because when you try to reason with the game management people from Idaho and Colorado, you might as well be pounding sand in a rat hole. The game department are so ignorant and indignant that they will not open their minds to reasonable discussion or science.

I have both authentic traditional muzzle loaders and in line models as well, and I find enjoyment from hunting with both. I do not believe that we should restrict either of the options that Utah currently allows. The regulations have been very logically crafted to avoid some of the BS that is thrown around by the purist crowd. 

If someone so wishes to dress up in buckskin and traipse through the woods with his or her flint lock, then so be it. Do not cast judgment on the fully camouflaged techno geek that has his in line muzzle loader and 2k Swaraski binoculars hanging from his neck. Both hunters are pursuing the passion of hunting even though one might drive a Dodge and the other a Chevy. 

Bigbr


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's well put Bigbr, and I've hunted with inlines before, just because that's what's been avalible to me and's a lot easier to use and shoot. I've always wanted to dress up in buckskin and take a traditional gun into the woods though! Someday I will, but in the meantime I don't want muzz hunting to be off limits to me.


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

+1 to all your post !!!!!!!!


----------



## plottrunner (Apr 3, 2008)

I hung my Hawken on the wall and called it art...... Ive harvested more animals with it than my inline but I moved up a couple of years ago........ Got tired of packing a gun that was the same weight as a handy-man jack and having a breech plug makes them so much easier to clean.......


----------

